# Video to Mp3 Software?



## dave3z (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi. What is the best free software to rip audio from a video file?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know if it's the best, but I recommened Virtual Dub - http://www.virtualdub.org/

Here's a video that shows you how - http://sclipo.com/video/extract-audio-from-video-file-with-virtualdubmod


----------

